# Might have a new addition soon!



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi everyone!

I have one four year old Chihuahua named Beverly. She really is my world. She never leaves me and my husband's sides. She is spoiled rotten! 

I love Chihuahuas so much. I see so many photos from you all where you have more than one and they look so happy. I have been wanting another for a while.

The breeder I got Beverly from is having another litter and they will be Beverly's cousins. I am really thinking about getting one! I am so so so afraid to hurt Beverly though. My husband and I work full time and go to school, so Beverly is alone during the day. She doesn't seem unhappy at all, but I worry about her. 

I know this topic has been brought up so many times but I am freaking out a little! The puppies are due in two weeks. I love Beverly so much and feel like I could give another Chihuahua a great home. I just want to make sure it is not a mistake. I am thinking of getting another female. When she is old enough we would have her spayed, like Beverly. I don't know if that makes a difference. 

Help! Please feel free to be honest!


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

I was kind of having this same conversation wth my husband the other day. Saying how so many people seem to have multiple chis and maybe I want to get Corona a companion since she loves other dogs so much. But then I said I didn't know if it would hurt her feelings or if I could love another one as much as I love Roni. My husband made a pretty valid point. His response was if that is your way of thinking we would only have 1 child! I have 4.


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Your idea for expanding your pack is completely natural and awesome!

I have 3 dogs of all sizes: a 90 lb Aussie, a 14 lb Cocker and my new (we've had her close to a year now) Chihuahua, Ponyo!

If there's one thing I would tell multiple dog owners it's this: Humans worry about "equality," but dogs don't. In a pack there's a leader, there's a second, and then there are others who perform different tasks and get rewarded differently. The worst thing you can do for your pack is to try and treat them all "equally." I know it may sound cruel, but they are instinctually accepting of different pack members who have different jobs and different rewards.

Your instinct to give Beverly another pack member is wonderful! The more the merrier! Don't worry for a minute about "jealousy" or "possessiveness." If you are a solid and consistent leader, the most fun about having a bunch of dogs is seeing how they adjust themselves to one another! As a groomer/trainer, I can tell you that learning was always helped with 2 or more dogs around!

If you're not willing to manage your new "pack" (of 2 or more dogs, watching that Beverly doesn't "over correct" or get "possesive" is important... vigilance is key) than, no, I wouldn't suggest you getting another. BUT, if you have clear rules for Beverly already, than it would be so beneficial for her to have another!

Don't worry about Beverly. Our dogs show us balance.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd say go for it! A few weeks of growling, and showing teeth, and they will understand where they fit in. Just remember dogs don't speak english and that is how they 'talk' to each other.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Thank you all for your comments and help! I will keep everyone updated, especially if we bring a little Chi home!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Ok everyone, we are taking to meet the puppies when they are old enough. We are going to see if she reacts well to them and if she does we will likely bring one home! Ok, my final concern. Beverly has a collapsing trachea. She takes medicine for it and usually does ok. This may sound ridiculous, but have you ever had one of your dog's really hurt another one? I worry about Beverly so much!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't blame up--I would be so excited! Something to keep in mind--Beverly may be fine around the puppies when you visit them, but once you pick one and bring her into your home, Beverly may "change her mind." lol Thankfully, that's how we got Lulu. Long story short, the person before us had brought their dog to see if he interacted better with Lulu or her sister. Lulu was chosen, but when they got home, that dog did not like Lulu. Lulu came back, and we got her!! My point is, what happens at the breeder may be different than what happens when you get home. BUT, don't let that discourage you!! If Beverly doesn't "take" to a new puppy in her home right away, that's not abnormal. She should warm to the new addition in time. Don't force it. Give Beverly time and room to make friends on her own. We got Lulu at 9 weeks, and we had an 18 month old Maltese. They got along wonderfully from the get-go, but our Maltese would never let Lulu touch her if they were laying beside each other sleeping. That Maltese passed away, and we got Gidget when Lulu we 3 years old. It took Lulu about 6 weeks to warm up to Gidget. Now they are best friends, and Lulu guards her like she's her child. lol

To address one dog hurting another--until you are certain beyond any reasonable doubt that absolutely nothing would ever happen when you are not around they should be kept apart if you are not home. I imagine you are going to do this anyway for a while with a puppy. This can be done with an xpen. They may resource-guard food, toys, chews, even you, and if one guards something and the other gets too close a fight can happen very quick. Gidget is our resource-guarder, but Lulu always gives in to her--she is not a guarder by nature. They have never even come close to a fight. You will learn the nature of both your dogs to know if this will be a problem, and you can train accordingly.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I always say two is better than one! Best thing I ever did for my first chi pup is get him a companion. With my two it actually took a few months for them to get along. But once they did, they became inseparable. And like the others have said, don't be discouraged if things don't go right on your first visit. It takes more than one visit for a dog to warm up to a new comer. I think it's best for YOU to focus on picking a puppy with the personality traits that you feel would be the best fit for your home. Good luck!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Thank you! And do you all agree that they should be kept separate while we are at work? Right now Beverly has the run of the house, she earned it by showing what a good girl she is! The first time we tried it she was still a puppy and she chewed the corners off all the kitchen cabinets. Good thing she is cute, lol. Anyway, I wouldn't want the new puppy to see Beverly getting to do whatever she wants and she/he be locked up. Or is that ok? I have an xpen and a doggy gate we could use. Or I could buy a crate. We didn't use a crate with Beverly, we used the xpen. 

After a while would you trust them to be alone together?

Sorry for all the questions. You know how it is, caring for these pups so much!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Questions are what we all come together for!! Ask away!! You will notice not all answers will be alike because what works for one may not work for another. That said, in my opinion, I would definitely let Bevely's lifestyle continue as it is and your new puppy should be confined to the xpen. That is for her safety, Beverly's safety, your peace of mind, the salvation of your furniture, etc. lol I don't think the puppy will experience jealousy per se from being in the xpen and Beverly being "free." It is just much easier to care for and train and puppy this way. Absolutely, after a while they will be able to be trusted alone together and you will know their personalities well enough to be comfortable with this decision.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Juliette had her puppies. One of these sweethearts will probably be our newest addition. We have to wait until they are old enough to safely meet us and Beverly.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

What colors do you think they will be? Mom and Dad are gorgeous long hairs. Mom is golden brown and Dad is cream and white.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awwwww they are all so beautiful. They look to be creme and some may eventually have tan points. Looking forward to watching these little darlings grow 😊


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

The litter opened their eyes! I'm getting so excited. Here are some pictures of the little cuties.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ohhhh I love the white one. So beautiful! How old are they?


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

They will be three weeks this Monday. We can meet them when they are seven weeks. We want Beverly to meet them too and by seven weeks they will have their vaccinations. Then at ten to twelve weeks we can bring one home!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have 3 chi's and 2 have collapsing tracheas. Only 1 takes medication for it. That chi also has a heart that is enlarged, pressing against the trachea. I have no problems with them playing etc.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

We are still in the adjustment stage, having gone from 1 chi to 2 after Christmas. However, when they are home alone it is obvious that Mickey is happier not being alone when we are gone. So, for me that outweighs the minor issues as Mickey adjusts to not being an only dog. To prepare the arrival I set up an Iris pen with a crate. That way it's ready when they need some time apart and to work on potty training.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

It really sounds like a second Chi will be a joy! Does anyone have experience potty training a male on potty pads? Beverly uses them instead of going outside, and I was hoping to do the same with the second Chi. I don't know if I will bring home a male or a female, but I have concerns with a male not being able to use the pads. Will he accidentally miss? Also, should they have separate pads?


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

My advice is keep the Nature's Miracle bottle handy for those misses. hehe Someday I'm going to get around to making a little 'fence' around 3 sides of the pad and see if that helps. My little girl doesn't miss, but sometimes it runs off the edge of the pad. More Nature's Miracle. Good thing chi pee doesn't have much aroma.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Maybe I can just make a little fence thing. I would hate to rule out bringing home a male if we really connect with one and it seems like he picks us. I use a pad holder right now and it solved the run-off problem. Top Paw Dog Training Pad Holder | Potty Training | PetSmart.


----------



## Piddle Place (Mar 26, 2014)

How exciting! They will be best buddies in time.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Any updates on your new potential baby?


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

We are just anxiously waiting until they are old enough to safely meet Beverly. The waiting is driving us crazy!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ohhh I bet. I'm so excited for you. Hope to hear something very soon. And see pics too 😊


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

I have some new pictures of the puppies! They are one month old now!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Gorgeous,have you picked yours yet ?


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Not yet, we are going to meet them and decide based on their personalities. Beverly picked us when we went to get a puppy, hopefully that happens again!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awwww so beautiful! It'd be too hard to choose just one.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

She has several other litters as well. Hard decision for sure!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Omg they're all so cute! It would definitely be too hard to pick based on pictures alone. Hopefully one of them will have a personality that stands out for you so the decision is made easier.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Ok, we have a date set to pick a puppy! April 11th all of the puppies will be old enough to meet us and safely meet Beverly. I am so excited! I hope it all works out and Beverly reacts well. I think she would love having a brother or sister!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Best thing i ever did was get a playmate for Lily,they have such fun together and make us laugh with their antics


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

michele said:


> Best thing i ever did was get a playmate for Lily,they have such fun together and make us laugh with their antics


That is just so good to hear! My husband and I worried over the decision to add another so much. We were afraid it would rock Beverly's world too much and make her unhappy. But everyone on here was so encouraging that we are going for it!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Yay! That's right around the corner! Did you decide which pup?


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Yay! That's right around the corner! Did you decide which pup?



No, we know which litter but not which puppy. We are hoping one of them will choose us. When we went to pick out a puppy the first time, Beverly made sure she spent equal time sitting on each one of us, looking up at our faces. What is so funny is that her personality is not really like that. She does not instantly trust strangers and takes a little while to feel someone out before she will make friends. The breeder said that we were the only ones she ever acted like that with. It was the most special thing! So hopefully we can have something like that again, and one of them will feel connected to us and we will just know!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> No, we know which litter but not which puppy. We are hoping one of them will choose us. When we went to pick out a puppy the first time, Beverly made sure she spent equal time sitting on each one of us, looking up at our faces. What is so funny is that her personality is not really like that. She does not instantly trust strangers and takes a little while to feel someone out before she will make friends. The breeder said that we were the only ones she ever acted like that with. It was the most special thing! So hopefully we can have something like that again, and one of them will feel connected to us and we will just know!



I can't wait! Have you gotten everything you need for the new baby?
Bringing a second pup home is something I've said was the best thing I'd ever done for my first dog. 
The bond that they created together was just priceless. They swiftly became good friends. And two was certainly more fun for me. Watching them play together, walking them together etc. 
Do you have a preference in sex or coat type? Were they all long coats? It looks like they will end up with the same coloring as Bev?


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> I can't wait! Have you gotten everything you need for the new baby?
> Bringing a second pup home is something I've said was the best thing I'd ever done for my first dog.
> The bond that they created together was just priceless. They swiftly became good friends. And two was certainly more fun for me. Watching them play together, walking them together etc.
> Do you have a preference in sex or coat type? Were they all long coats? It looks like they will end up with the same coloring as Bev?


We are so excited! Ok, this may sound ridiculous, but we like to take Beverly to the shops so that she can "pick out" stuff she likes. So when we first brought her home we took her in and let her pick her bowls and first bed, harness and leash, etc. We will do that with the new puppy as well. We do have a name picked out, and I think we will use the name whether we get a male or female. 

On that, I think we will get a female. The reason I would prefer a female is really that we use indoor potty pads, and that could be messier with a boy. That being said, if a boy is determined to come home with us, we will make it work.

The breeder has quite a few puppies right now. These ones are Beverly's cousins and they do look a whole lot like her! We think this is the litter we will choose from but we are open to meeting all the pups. 

I don't have a preference really for long or smooth coat, but we will likely pick out a long coat. There is just something so beautiful about them! They just seem so sweet and angelic, and I love their flowing tails. 

Thank you for being so excited with me!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

We have been thinking and looking at girls, but look at this little one!



Isn't he sweet!?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I prefer a dog/bitch pair personally. We had Bambi first, and got Harley to keep her company and they had the closest bond.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I prefer a dog/bitch pair personally. We had Bambi first, and got Harley to keep her company and they had the closest bond.


I have heard that before too. Is it true that the female will usually be a little more dominant? Do they get along better?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I think Bambi was definitely in charge lol and Harley was just happy to go along with what she wanted. He loved her so much and was genuinely heartbroken when she died. He actually sat by her body and howled  it was the saddest i have ever seen a dog.

I think how two dogs relate has a lot more to do with their individual personalities than their gender though. If you have a choice maybe go for the one that seems to gel best with Beverley.
I have 3 girls and 2 boys now, and the closest bonds are between the two girls Mouse and Delilah, followed by the two siblings Bibi and Jasper. They all get along though, but Harley and Delilah don't choose to spend much time together.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Absolutely adorable x


----------



## Ellie Huahua (Feb 10, 2015)

Ohhh I might pee and I'm not even the one getting a pup! I love this post, it's so exciting! Can't wait for more updates and pics!  x x x


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

We see the puppies Saturday! Beverly is coming to help us pick one. Any tips for having Beverly meet them?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Very exciting news Katie! Be sure to take pics 😍


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> We see the puppies Saturday! Beverly is coming to help us pick one. Any tips for having Beverly meet them?


How exciting. I wouldn't be sleeping very well with the anticipation and excitement. Although, it would be so hard not to want to take all the puppies home, I'm sure you and with Beverly's help too will choose the puppy that's meant for you. 

Please keep updating us, I love hearing about and sharing in your joy and excitement.


----------



## ferrari4000 (Mar 11, 2015)

How exciting, Katie!
From the pics above, the white colored puppy really stood out, cause s/he's different from the other siblings. All are very cute, btw! Can't wait to see which one's going home with u and beverly.


----------

